# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Haplogroup T - CTS6280

## messanensis

Hello,
recently I have discovered to belong CTS6280, that is another step forward from CTS6507.
I have not found anyone who is CTS6280+ !!! I would like to know more about this SNP (where and when it originated?).
CTS6507 is found in Europe (Ukraine zone, Ashkenazi Jewish, with a genetic distance of 22 from me) and in Saudi Arabia (Quraish tribe, with a genetic distance of 25 from me). 
My family lived in Sicily at least since XV century. 
Can someone help me?

----------


## Sile

> Hello,
> recently I have discovered to belong CTS6280, that is another step forward from CTS6507.
> I have not found anyone who is CTS6280+ !!! I would like to know more about this SNP (where and when it originated?).
> CTS6507 is found in Europe (Ukraine zone, Ashkenazi Jewish, with a genetic distance of 22 from me) and in Saudi Arabia (Quraish tribe, with a genetic distance of 25 from me). 
> My family lived in Sicily at least since XV century. 
> Can someone help me?


who tested you as I cannot find CTS6280 anywhere on any site

----------


## messanensis

I tested with Geno 2.0. I transferred data to FTDNA and my kit number is N122713, but my original kit number in FTDNA is E4786 (I couldn'a transfer data to my original profile...).

----------


## Sile

> I tested with Geno 2.0. I transferred data to FTDNA and my kit number is N122713, but my original kit number in FTDNA is E4786 (I couldn'a transfer data to my original profile...).


ftdna new tree is still not correct ............the isogg people and others who use similar trees have you as:

*Examining: T1a1a1~1~1 [T-CTS6507]*

This suggested classification does not account for the following positive SNPs: 
CTS6280
F2302 (Geno 2.0 results are erratic for this SNP)
PF5664


*T1a1a1 Z709 
**T1a1a1~1 L907/CTS7225, CTS11968, CTS2860, CTS7225/L907, CTS8512, Z710, Z713, Z714* 
*T1a1a1~1~1 CTS6507* 


T1a1a1~1~1~1 * PF3818, CTS9882* .................*< proposed future testing*

.............................
*you are the noted as T-CTS6507* 
Wait until Ftdna fix their new haplotree before doing any tests

........................................
The T project team will have you as *T1a1a1 Z709*

----------


## messanensis

According to FTDNA tree the next step from CTS6507 is CTS9882 or CTS6280:


CTS6507


CTS9882
CTS6901 CTS6280 


I think it's correct because there is nobody who is CTS9882+ and CTS6280+ together (CTS9882+ is always CTS6280- until today).

----------


## messanensis

In FTDNA the subcluster Beta 1-H is the only group with CTS9882+. It's the group of Royal family Al Khalifa of Bahrain: members are CTS6280-. They emigrated from Najd region (Saudi Arabia) to Kuwait during XVII century. 
In FTDNA the subcluster Beta 1-I comes from Najd region: members are CTS6507+, but CTS9882- and CTS6280-.

----------


## Sile

> According to FTDNA tree the next step from CTS6507 is CTS9882 or CTS6280:
> 
> 
> CTS6507
> 
> 
> CTS9882
> CTS6901 CTS6280 
> 
> ...


It the tree is correct , then I agree with your summary.

But, I cannot find any CTS6280 is it only found for ftdna databases?

I only found it here
https://sites.google.com/site/haplog...imental-t-tree

----------


## messanensis

The tree is correct: I have copied it from FTDNA site, but if you aren't FTDNA user you can't see it.

CTS6280 is in the Geno 2.0 test only.

----------


## Sile

> The tree is correct: I have copied it from FTDNA site, but if you aren't FTDNA user you can't see it.
> 
> CTS6280 is in the Geno 2.0 test only.


Yes I do have ftdna and its incorrect as per this below

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...l=1#post432121

I want to ask you....did Natgeno2 supply you with any negative SNPs?

- Do you know NAtgeno2 only supply Ftdna with derived positive SNPs

- Do you know that in Ftdna , the SNPs which are assumed positive ( only from a Natgeno2 transfer) are your positive Ancestral SNPs ..........and you cannot test for them in Ftdna. 23andme give you your ancestral SNPs......if you tested with them, cross check with your new Ftdna tree

to conclude.............if you think the ftdna tree is correct, fine, I accept your conclusion, but for my tree in ftdna, it is incorrect


ciao

----------


## messanensis

I didn't understand well what you mean. However Geno 2.0 test all SNPs, but when you transfer results to FTDNA, only positive SNPs appear in FTDNA. For example i'm CTS9882- but it doesn't appear in FTDNA.

----------


## Alfonso Ceña

Good morning. I know my DNA mitochondrial haplogrup is: Haplogrup T (16126C, 16172C, 16183C, 16189C, 16294T, 16519C), but may anyone tell me if I´m T1 or T2 ?? (Very thanks)

----------


## Sile

> Good morning. I know my DNA mitochondrial haplogrup is: Haplogrup T (16126C, 16172C, 16183C, 16189C, 16294T, 16519C), but may anyone tell me if I´m T1 or T2 ?? (Very thanks)


this thread is for Ydna T group and not mtdna

contact or use 
http://dna.jameslick.com/mthap/

----------


## Giacomo

> Hello,
> recently I have discovered to belong CTS6280, that is another step forward from CTS6507.
> I have not found anyone who is CTS6280+ !!! I would like to know more about this SNP (where and when it originated?).
> CTS6507 is found in Europe (Ukraine zone, Ashkenazi Jewish, with a genetic distance of 22 from me) and in Saudi Arabia (Quraish tribe, with a genetic distance of 25 from me). 
> My family lived in Sicily at least since XV century. 
> Can someone help me?



Hello, I have also the same SNP, and I am from Tuscany, family name Benedetti, maybe originally from Pisa, my father 
from Montecarlo, Lucca. Your city is Messina? And your surname?

Ciao,

Giacomo

----------


## messanensis

Really? I'm very happy that you are CTS6280 too. I live in Messina. My oldest ancestor (XV century) died in Naso (Messina province). My surname is Basile. I wrote you a private message.

----------


## Giacomo

I have sent an answer by email, I have verified that my SNP is T-CTS2860, instead of CTS6280, sorry!

----------


## barvanis

Hello everyone! 
Our family is Peruvian and we just find out one of our great grandfathers was T-CTS6507. My cousin Lopez is the connection to him. Anyone that can tell us more about this haplogroup

----------


## strongislandny21

My maternal uncle/grandfather has T-CTS6507 stemming from T-M70 (T1a1).

Any information on this subclade?

We are Ashkenazi Jewish.

----------


## Alpenjager

Messanensis, could you take a screenshot of geno2.0 T tree and upload it here. I would like to take a look into it.

----------


## Caucasus

Hi Strongislandny21, Do you have any idea where your grandfather was from?

----------


## barvanis

One of my great grandparents Lopez belongs to this haplogroup. He is from Peru but he looks very dark skin complex and thick eyebrows. Not native for sure: we are also researching.

----------


## barvanis

My ancestor has the Lopez surname we don’t know where is from.

----------

